# Snow guard install help



## Berettass (Sep 21, 2021)

When I had my roof done the installer said I didn't need snow guards and it was an extra cost I didn't need.
Well I need them, having no luck getting someone with experience to do it so I was going to put them on myself.
I want to install the colored metal snow guards but I was told I need to buy a special one since there is not two strips four inches apart under the steel for me to screw into.. is this right?
And any information on installing them would be appreciated


----------

